# Patchy Ceilings



## blubble (Dec 9, 2005)

I have had my ceilings replastered and they have been emulsioned with Dulux Luxurious Silk (I know now that silk shouldn't be used on newly plastered ceilings) They have been painted four times and are rather patchy, shinier in some parts than others.  Any tips for giving them one last going over Would be greatly appreciated.

Regards, 

blubble


----------

